# How can someone sell custom vinyl decals on eBay for such low prices and make money?



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!
I see that on e-bay there are many people selling decals (8"X3",
or other sizes) for $2.99 and shipping is free. I was wondering how someone can make any money doing that. They have to pay shipping, e-bay and paypal fees, purchase vinyl....
Any idea???


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

DinoPr said:


> Hi!
> I see that on e-bay there are many people selling decals (8"X3",
> or other sizes) for $2.99 and shipping is free. I was wondering how someone can make any money doing that. They have to pay shipping, e-bay and paypal fees, purchase vinyl....
> Any idea???


24" vinyl is about 1.50 or less a yard. I can get 21-28 images per yard. First class mail .47. Pay pal and eBay fees mostly based on final selling fee. Not more than .75 for both on a 2.99. Not making much but if their selling....


----------



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Some will sell at any price just to make a sale - especially on Ebay! They do not seem to care that they are working for practically nothing.


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't let someone else's prices affect how you set your prices. You never know what those guys are doing. They could be employed by a sign company and might be cutting those stickers on company time using a company machine and company materials all the while getting paid an hourly wage. Effectively getting paid to steal from the company which means they have zero cost.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also remember that you're not sure if they are making a profit or not. They could be slowly working their way out of business.


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

I think this low price tag can be due to the following reasons:


1. * They might be starting new business, low price in the start can a their strategy to get the attraction and loyalty of the customers in the beginning of the business
2. * Some of the companies sell these things on large scale (they don’t offer their products in fewer quantity), for huge amount of orders, shipment costs, e-bay & papal fees are just negligible. 
3. * Most companies do offer these kinds of products with cheap rates to get recognized by the people and e-bay (reputation management policies). 

Hope this helps. 



________________________
custom decals | bumper stickers


----------

